# Ex: Robust Patricia  video       - 2PPCLI



## D-n-A (17 Jun 2005)

http://www.army.dnd.ca/2PPCLI/EX_RP_2005.wmv


----------



## boehm (17 Jun 2005)

Awesome video, I like the music!


----------



## Baloo (17 Jun 2005)

I echo the previous statement...awesome.

Very well done, and the soldiers were professional. 

Good show.


----------



## Da_man (17 Jun 2005)

Hey, i was going to post that you... video thief


great vid btw


----------



## PPCLI MCpl (17 Jun 2005)

Look for me in C/S 32A and 32C.  It was a long but enjoyable exercise.


----------



## devil39 (18 Jun 2005)

PPCLI MCPL,

I hope those really long bounds weren't Charlie Coy.....


----------



## D-n-A (18 Jun 2005)

Da_man said:
			
		

> Hey, i was going to post that you... video thief
> 
> 
> great vid btw



Why because you saw my thread in MP.net an wanted to post the video here rambo? haha, I also posted it on the INS forums.  

devil39, I believe it the video was all of Charlie Company, I'll ask my brother next time I talk to him about it, unless PPCLI MCpl replies first.


----------



## PPCLI MCpl (18 Jun 2005)

The video is primarily made up of footage from C Coy.  As for the long bounds, let's just say the problem was identified and...rectified.  >


----------



## devil39 (18 Jun 2005)

PPCLI MCpl said:
			
		

> The video is primarily made up of footage from C Coy.   As for the long bounds, let's just say the problem was identified and...rectified.   >



You know me brother, I don't get down in the weeds on too many things.  Bounds and Scouting... yes.  NVG and PAQ 4... yes...Damn I loved our old C Coy.  Great video.  

Rakkasan!

Devil39


----------



## DEVES (18 Jun 2005)

Thats was a awsome Video. Very nice Selection in music. Cant wait till the next Vid....

Good STUFF :tank: :tank: :soldier:


----------



## c4th (18 Jun 2005)

Slick.  If I wasn't already in, I'd join.


----------



## Britney Spears (18 Jun 2005)

Bah, did they HAVE to use every single transition on the program? and I hate the music.......


----------



## Infanteer (18 Jun 2005)

Good stuff - there's your recruiting video right there; people should be joining up to do that - they can get the rear ech jobs later.



			
				Britney Spears said:
			
		

> and I hate the music.......



ACDC?!?  That's heresy.

Of course, judging by your avatar, a little "Oops I Did it Again" would be more to your liking?  



Infanteer

PS: Here's your third smiley so you can disregard this post as retarded.   ^-^


----------



## Gouki (18 Jun 2005)

...Can you actually imagine watching that video to Oops I did it again? Especially if they choreograph the "oops I did it again" part to when they blow apart the dummy soldiers from a foot away.

Are there any other videos of PPCLI or RCR like this? Where is everyone finding these things?


----------



## D-n-A (18 Jun 2005)

2332Piper said:
			
		

> Darn, log just looks so boooring compared to that.
> 
> ;D



This coming from someone in the army band...

The Adm Coy  does this sort of training too
http://www.army.dnd.ca/2PPCLI/images/pow/AdmCoy.htm

Steve, look on www.militaryvideos.net and unit websites. Only reason why I found out about this video is cause my brother sent me the link, an I guess he was told by somone in the coy that the video was on the BN website.


----------



## I_Drive_Planes (19 Jun 2005)

I burned the video to a VCD, and put it on the big screen with surround sound, It's really good!  The quality of it is pretty decent on the big screen too.  Thanks for posting that!

Planes


----------



## Blakey (19 Jun 2005)

Britney Spears said:
			
		

> Bah, did they HAVE to use every single transition on the program? and I hate the music.......


Ill try to make the next one more to your liking..... :  ;D


----------



## PPCLI MCpl (19 Jun 2005)

All hail Blakey, Lord of the Star-Wipe.

Outstanding video.  Needed more 8 Pl though.


----------



## Lare (21 Jun 2005)

Link deaded? Just takes me to the army.dnd.ca error page :/


----------



## Blakey (21 Jun 2005)

Lare said:
			
		

> Link deaded? Just takes me to the army.dnd.ca error page :/


Sorry about that, It had to be taken down to edit a small portion of it. It should be back up now.


----------



## FITSUMO (21 Jun 2005)

Blakey: are you teasing, still not working...................hook a bro up./


----------



## Blakey (21 Jun 2005)

FITSUMO said:
			
		

> Blakey: are you teasing, still not working...................hook a bro up./


Ya, I just checked too and its still not up. Ill talk to the webmaster tomorrow....or you could send him off an email letting him know about the broken link


----------



## Baloo (21 Jun 2005)

Blakey said:
			
		

> Ya, I just checked too and its still not up. Ill talk to the webmaster tomorrow....or you could send him off an email letting him know about the broken link



Let's be honest here.

You send it.


----------



## Blakey (22 Jun 2005)

Baloo said:
			
		

> Let's be honest here.
> 
> You send it.


WTH are you talking about?, anyways ive uploaded the file to this link.
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=17LPB5GA


----------



## TCBF (22 Jun 2005)

The video won't open, did they take it off their site?


----------



## Blakey (22 Jun 2005)

The webmaster just came in and told me that the link on the 2 PPCLI webpage is back up. I myself havet tried it yet but, im quite sure that it should work.


----------



## scm77 (22 Jun 2005)

It works.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (22 Jun 2005)

Ditto this link works unlike Blakey. Lol.  joke

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=17LPB5GA


----------



## TCBF (22 Jun 2005)

Nope.

While trying to retrieve the URL: http://www17.megaupload.com/dl.php 

The following error was encountered: 

Zero Sized Reply 
Squid did not receive any data for this request. 

Your cache administrator is webmaster.


----------



## Canadian Caesar (22 Jun 2005)

I agree with the others...
Why can't there be recruiting video's like that?

I'm pretty sure that video was lower budget and it beats the hell  out of the _"Look! The army is challanging. Come be a trades person."_ Video that they flash during the preveiws in the theater. (Though I must admit, the other one still revs me up too.)

I'm not sure if the introductory paragraph is quite PC enough to be a real recruiting video. (By today's standards... : )


----------



## Old Sweat (22 Jun 2005)

In the early seventies there was a "recruiting crisis" in the CF, which was blamed on a backlash over Vietnam. The recruiting pitch was "there's no life like it" with shots of lots of folks having fun. After a omgt of struggle, some of us convnced the recruiters to do a trail campaign showing lots of pictures of soldiers waiding around in swamps and the like. Surpise, surprise, recruiting went up.


----------



## Blakey (23 Jun 2005)

> I'm pretty sure that video was lower budget


Correct, it only cost the army 3 days worth of my time...anyone have a dollar figure on that? Cpl 4.......Buhler.....Buhler
[edit] Oh yes, and 2x box lunches...  [/edit]



			
				Canadian Caesar said:
			
		

> I'm not sure if the introductory paragraph is quite PC enough to be a real recruiting video. (By today's standards... : )


That paragraph comes right out of "The Infantry Battalion In Battle" pam, not sure what the ref # is off hand...I'm not at work right now


----------



## civvy3840 (25 Jun 2005)

Just found this... excellent video, makes me want to join even more!!


----------



## Blakey (25 Sep 2005)

I know this might sound strange but.... does anyone have this video? if so can they upload it to megaupload or any other site so I can download it, Im away on course at the moment and do not have access to my personal computer.

Thanks


----------



## D-n-A (26 Sep 2005)

I got it on my computer, I'll try uploading.


----------



## D-n-A (26 Sep 2005)

http://s6.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=398OB1E4K1DZX3RJVHHJM8L3BA


----------



## Springroll (26 Sep 2005)

awesome video!!

Thx for posting it up


----------



## scm77 (26 Sep 2005)

I uploaded it to megaupload.com because files uploaded to yousendit.com die after 7 days/25 downloads.

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=NYAU814Z

Click on that link, wait for the timer to expire and then click to download.


----------



## Blakey (26 Sep 2005)

Thanks mike, scm....appreciate it  ;D


----------



## foerestedwarrior (31 Jan 2006)

I am bored at home, and came across this, anychane of it being re uploaded? Or can you email it to me if you have it?


----------



## enfield (1 Feb 2006)

Ok, 3 pages of people saying how cool the video is, and none of the links seem to work... Anyone have it? Can anyone get it posted somewhere?


----------



## Blakey (1 Feb 2006)

Enfield said:
			
		

> Ok, 3 pages of people saying how cool the video is, and none of the links seem to work... Anyone have it? Can anyone get it posted somewhere?


Unfortunately, all above file hosting sites have a "Best Before Date"/ maximum number of uploads.


----------



## civvy3840 (1 Feb 2006)

I'm uploading it now... if it works I will post it for you.

It says it will take 3-5 hours.


----------



## MikeL (1 Feb 2006)

Uploaded
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=AT3SG8WD


----------



## Nfld Sapper (1 Feb 2006)

Excellent video, good job II VP.


----------

